# When you start to really recover



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Has anyone who has recovered or is currently recovering noticed extreme fatigue and sort of like a buzzing sensation in your head when you start getting to the point where you sense reality around you? I've been having major fatigue, to the point I have to nap at least once a day. I was just wondering if this is part of recovery.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2010)

Buzzing in your head?


----------



## Olivia (Aug 8, 2010)

I don't know, i thought this was apart of my dp


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> Has anyone who has recovered or is currently recovering noticed extreme fatigue and sort of like a buzzing sensation in your head when you start getting to the point where you sense reality around you? I've been having major fatigue, to the point I have to nap at least once a day. I was just wondering if this is part of recovery.


I'm not recovered, but am somewhat on my way to recovery (improvements in DR at least), and I've experienced extreme fatigue since the onset of my DP/DR. I literally feel sluggish and overly-exhausted.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Buzzing in your head?


Yeah, it's almost like an electrical static feeling.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

insaticiable said:


> I'm not recovered, but am somewhat on my way to recovery (improvements in DR at least), and I've experienced extreme fatigue since the onset of my DP/DR. I literally feel sluggish and overly-exhausted.


I have too but not this bad. Maybe it's just that I'm also coming off my medication and feeling dp med free for the first time in a year. Maybe it's just making my brain work too hard and I get more tired more easily?


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> I have too but not this bad. Maybe it's just that I'm also coming off my medication and feeling dp med free for the first time in a year. Maybe it's just making my brain work too hard and I get more tired more easily?


That could be a possibility. Maybe it's your bodies way of adjusting to being med-free. Does the Sublingual B help at all with giving you energy?


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

insaticiable said:


> That could be a possibility. Maybe it's your bodies way of adjusting to being med-free. Does the Sublingual B help at all with giving you energy?


I've been out of sub b for a while.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> Yeah, it's almost like an electrical static feeling.


Was it mainly vibrating in the back of your head?


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Was it mainly vibrating in the back of your head?


No. I feel it more in the front.


----------



## ambrosialv (Oct 15, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> No. I feel it more in the front.


I've had that too...the tingle and buzzing in the front of my head...and I'm cured now


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

ambrosialv said:


> I've had that too...the tingle and buzzing in the front of my head...and I'm cured now


 SWEET!


----------



## Dawn (Oct 26, 2010)

ambrosialv said:


> I've had that too...the tingle and buzzing in the front of my head...and I'm cured now


me too... i had fatique for awhile aswell.

but i have a 2year old to chase after so im always tired,but that buzzing thing,i've had that too


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2010)

[quote name='ustabetinyfairypeople' timestamp='1287805492' post='210008']
Has anyone who has recovered or is currently recovering noticed extreme fatigue and sort of like a buzzing sensation in your head when you start getting to the point where you sense reality around you? I've been having major fatigue, to the point I have to nap at least once a day. I was just wondering if this is part of recovery.
[/quote
OMFG I AM GLAD SOMEBODY MENTIONED THE BUZZING SOUND IN YOUR HEAD! yessss i get that to but i dont know if it has anything to do with recovery. but yeah i hate that noise it kind of sounds like a slight popping static noise.


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

For as far i know stopping with ssri's causes head buzzes and shocks, never experienced it lol, but it must feel weird


----------



## el_kapitano (Aug 21, 2010)

ambrosialv said:


> I've had that too...the tingle and buzzing in the front of my head...and I'm cured now


That's all you can say? Where is the story about your recovery?


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

Yeaaaaaaaahhh- give all of us some positive energy with your story!!! You must be so proud, so go ahead!!!


----------



## Brittany329 (Dec 13, 2009)

a lot of it could be withdrawal symtoms from coming off your meds. I used to get that electric shock feeling and buzzing before while switching meds.


----------

